
How Diapers Work (1996) - kosei
https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/1996/02/14/how-diapers-work/574ebe48-b23f-4d12-9523-151761ed55b2/
======
kosei
As a parent, this was always fascinating to me. Cool to see the science behind
diapers.

> Given the strong chemical attraction of sodium for water and the strong
> molecular structure of the polymer, you can no more squeeze the urine out of
> a diaper gel than squeeze the water out of Jell-O.

